# For Claire



## Claire (Dec 27, 2012)

I just got the call that my father died.  I'm crying my heart out.  end of posts for today.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm so very sorry Claire. I am praying for you.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Claire


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2012)

Claire said:


> I just got the call that my father died.  I'm crying my heart out.  end of posts for today.



I am so sorry, Claire!  My heartfelt condolences on your loss.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Claire.  {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 27, 2012)

Sincere sympathy, Claire.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 27, 2012)

So sorry, Claire.  My deepest sympathy.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 27, 2012)

i'm so very sorry to hear about your dad's passing, claire.  my heart and thoughts go out to you.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2012)

Claire, our condolences for your loss.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh Claire, I'm so sorry to read about your loss. My sincere condolences.


----------



## chopper (Dec 27, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Claire. May your memories offer you some comfort at this difficult time. {{{{Claire}}}}


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 27, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family Claire.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 27, 2012)

So sorry Claire.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 27, 2012)

Claire, 

So sorry to read of your dad's passing.  My sincere sympathy sent to you and your family.  
Thinking of you ~  Bunny


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 27, 2012)

Claire said:


> I just got the call that my father died.  I'm crying my heart out.  end of posts for today.



Claire, I just saw this.  My prayers and condolences go to you and your family.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{Claire}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have only just seen this too, this is so sad to hear, my condolences Claire for the loss of your father, I know how sad you would be feeling right now, I too have lost my father

Big hugs, I am thinking of you


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2012)

my most sincere condolences go out to you and your family, claire.


----------



## Claire (Dec 28, 2012)

Luckily, my sisters and I believe in dealing with grief with humor.  Do you know what I was doing at the moment Daddy died?  Writing his obituary.  My husband had been bugging me to do it for weeks.  Then I talked to sister-in-charge and she asked me to have a draft for her.  But there is a great deal of irony with the fact that I was trying to write my father's obit ... at the moment he died.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 28, 2012)

Claire,

You have my heartfelt condolences on the passing of your dad.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 28, 2012)

Claire,
Our prayers are for you and your family.
May the grace of God be with you all.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2012)

Claire-my heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss Claire. Thinking of you.


----------



## Claire (Dec 29, 2012)

Irony piles on irony. Less that 48 hours after he went, I got the call that my godmother and favorite aunt, his sister, joined him.  Mom said she can picture them making their way to heaven, hand in hand.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear your further sad news. (((Hugs Claire)))

Your mother paints a sweet picture.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 29, 2012)

Such sad news all at once. I'm sorry that there has been more. I love your mom's perspective on it. Continued prayers for peace and comfort.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 2, 2013)

Claire, I hope you are feeling a little better as each day passes, I am thinking of you


----------



## jabbur (Jan 2, 2013)

I was off line for a few days and totally missed this thread.  Claire, it is never easy to say goodbye to a parent.  Even if you know the end is near, there is no way you are truly prepared for it.  Then to add the passing of another beloved family member just adds to the grief.  May you find comfort for your grief and laughter among the tears as you remember with fondness and love the many ways your father and aunt have influenced your life.  May you reflect their love for you in your life for others to see that they will not be forgotten.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 2, 2013)

(((Claire)))


----------



## Claire (Jan 3, 2013)

Because I missed my own usual Christmas bash (on the first Sunday in December, I throw a large party, but this year I was in Florida, getting my father home for his last month at home), I invited just my "usuals", the friends we meet with every Friday, over for a new year's day lunch.  I wound up blowing off the new year's eve party I usually attend so that I could sleep in, then work, the day before after one of those 24-hour flu-like bugs.  I came close to calling it off, but having my nearest and dearest friends here really helped me start the new year on a new foot.  I made 4 tourtieres and they were a hit.  Everyone took some home and there's one in the freezer for my husband, who fell in love with the concept when I first made it for him 30+ years ago.  One neighbor, who I didn't realize had never been here when I made it, said, Gee, Claire, it is like a breakfast sausage in a pie!  Meat pies have fallen out of favor in this country.  But I'm not coy or disingenious, and told him my secret ingredient is Jimmy Dean sage sausage!


----------

